# Peaches DID Die Of Heroin OD



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Bet t'old bob aint happy

http://news.sky.com/story/1252837/peaches-geldof-died-of-a-heroin-overdose

Seems a bit sinister, someones obviously removed any evidence of heroin use


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

A shame really everything at her finger tips and all the opportunities she had .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I struggle to feel any flicker of sympathy when your read of these celebrities dying from class a drug use. It's disgusting, the ammount of fcuking opportunities in life that are open to them and they abuse drugs. Ridiculous.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Another smackhead off the planet :thumb:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Predictable. Sad nonetheless, though.


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

I think the removal of the paraphernalia may have been to try and avert her children's thoughts away from their mothers drug use as they grow older. Wouldn't be surprising


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Yep, another waste of a life mg:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Shooting up smack when looking after a 12 month old baby. No tears lost for this junkie, feel sorry for the kid(s).


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't know the full story, but personally I do feel sympathy.

It is easy to fall into the trap of addiction regardless of who you are. In fact I believe it would be even easier for a celebrity in such a high pressure position where your every action is judged.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

That is a shame.

Beautiful, and came across as smart on TV.

Goes to show, money can't buy happiness...only a 200KG squat can do that, when will they learn.

All jokes aside I feel bad for the children left behind fair play.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

My aunt died at 32 years young from the same, leaving behind 3 kids. Youngest being 3, from a council estate with not a lot of hope in life and she didn't get much sympathy, so this cnut peaches who had everything spoonfed to her throughout her ife gets none at all from me, it do feel for the kids, but again it's down to that selfish cnut peaches


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

she was beautiful

such a waste


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

The sad consequence of druggy parents.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I struggle to feel any flicker of sympathy when your read of these celebrities dying from class a drug use. It's disgusting, the ammount of fcuking opportunities in life that are open to them and they abuse drugs. Ridiculous.


Addiction doesn't discriminate.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Sad, very sad. especially for the children.

This is why I only stick to cocaine.


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

Resorting to name calling of the deceased is bad form to all those going there.

This woman has two kids, a family and friends who loved her. I'm sure they all rue the day she ever picked up a needle but comments of this nature only serve as insensitive to those who have to pick up the pieces. I'm sure none of you would like all your ill judgements picked to pieces beyond your death for your families to potentially see/hear. I'm not sure any of you are in a world to judge completely neutrally. It's easy as an outsider looking in but if your every move since birth was pulled apart for all to see and your own mothers death, relationship etc was treated as another cash cow for the media you can see how drugs may start to form part of every day normal life. People get hooked with far less pressure on their shoulders. Just because someone is in the public eye doesn't make them impenetrable to ill decision/error.

I appreciate you all have your own (strong) thoughts on her opportunities and stupidity given the fact she was a mother but when it comes to the deceased just have some respect for those left behind.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

She gets all my sympathy. heroin is an easy addiction to fall into and a hard one to come out of.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

It's also probably because money isn't an issue so they can get as much as they want, so she they start there isn't any barriers stopping them getting ,ore, like thinking about work the next day or paying for it etc


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> She gets all my sympathy. heroin is an easy addiction to fall into and a hard one to come out of.


Personally, I find it quite easy not to fall into heroin addiction.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Shooting up smack when looking after a 12 month old baby. No tears lost for this junkie, feel sorry for the kid(s).


Exactly! the 12 month old laid by her side when she was dead. Horrendous.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

HJC1972 said:


> Personally, I find it quite easy not to fall into heroin addiction.


Well that's just fantastic for you then, have a rep.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> I struggle to feel any flicker of sympathy when your read of these celebrities dying from class a drug use. It's disgusting, the ammount of fcuking opportunities in life that are open to them and they abuse drugs. Ridiculous.


too right - so many opportunities wealth- brought up with a silver spoon - addiction does not discriminate !!!! - true - i can fully understand addicts/homeless uneducated peasants or orphans on the streets of Kabul living a harsh existence with war and death all around them and with them their whole miserable lives.

Addicts coming from wealthy backgrounds is just boredom and pathetic !!! FCuking pathetic

Many of us worry about money/ life - they have it all and throw it all into their own graves


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Well that's just fantastic for you then, have a rep.


No need to rep me. I'm probably no different from the majority of people who find it equally easy not to squander their lives away on Heroin.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hera said:


> Addiction doesn't discriminate.


I agree however when you have a 12 month old baby who is completely dependant on you, and you go and take heroin, unforgivable so good riddance. Feel for the poor kids but not her.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

No sympathy. A shame for her children and her Father who must feel terrible losing a Daughter and a Wife but with the world at her fingertips and so many opportunities in life to waste it so young is stupid and reckless...


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> I agree however when you have a 12 month old baby who is completely dependant on you, and you go and take heroin, unforgivable so good riddance. Feel for the poor kids but not her.


harsh but true indeed


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Shooting up smack when looking after a 12 month old baby. No tears lost for this junkie, feel sorry for the kid(s).


Amen


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I agree however when you have a 12 month old baby who is completely dependant on you, and you go and take heroin, unforgivable so good riddance. Feel for the poor kids but not her.


That to me just emphasises the power of addiction.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> She gets all my sympathy. heroin is an easy addiction to fall into and a hard one to come out of.


Is it? She has kids. What the FCUK was she thinking ever even considering starting heroin? EVERYONE knows the risks behind heroin and that once you start, it's a slippery road to ill health or death (if you cannot successfully come off it). She was a selfish cow into opinion to ever take this risk and now her poor kids have to grow up knowing their mum died because she was a junkie.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow, must be easy to sit in judgement up there on some of your high horses.....

A tragic death and a real waste of a life for someone in her position regardless of her social standing. Worst of all of course is the kids left behind.

Oh and can anyone else see the irony of a forum full of steroid users sitting in judgment on something like this :lol:


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Is it? She has kids. What the FCUK was she thinking ever even considering starting heroin? EVERYONE knows the risks behind heroin and that once you start, it's a slippery road to ill health or death (if you cannot successfully come off it).


...which was what I was kind of alluding to when I suggested I didn't have too much of a problem falling into Heroin addiction, only for it to be taken somewhat wrongly - by the look of things.

And after she's seen what it did to her mother..... perhaps some sort of Fruedian thing going on there.

Not quite sure I fall into the "good riddance!" school of thought though. Whichever way you look at it. it's tragic for those close to her.


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Let's hope the kids don't follow suit.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Is it? She has kids. What the FCUK was she thinking ever even considering starting heroin? EVERYONE knows the risks behind heroin and that once you start, it's a slippery road to ill health or death (if you cannot successfully come off it). She was a selfish cow into opinion to ever take this risk and now her poor kids have to grow up knowing their mum died because she was a junkie.


family and freinds living with a heroin addiction and some dieing because of it is something I've had a lot of first hand experience with. Middle of last year i lost a really good freind, 2 kids, worked away through the week to support his family in every way possible. you honestly couldnt meet a nicer guy, the type that'd do anything for anyone. just made some ****ty decisions when it came to drugs and that was it life over.

What i'm trying to say is we all make mistakes and drugs don't necessarilly make somebody a bad person whose life is worth less than the next man, just because the next man chooses to inject hormones rather than something to get high. Life choices/mistakes should not in anyway be a deciding factor on whose life life is worth more.

Everybody has a right to an opinion. and for that reason im out of this thread.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Double J said:


> Wow, must be easy to sit in judgement up there on some of your high horses.....
> 
> A tragic death and a real waste of a life for someone in her position regardless of her social standing. Worst of all of course is the kids left behind.
> 
> Oh and can anyone else see the irony of a forum full of steroid users sitting in judgment on something like this :lol:


... are you seriously compering heroin to test :huh:


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Funny reading people on here slating her for taking drugs...none of us would ever stick ourselves with something bought off the internet or off a dealer down the gym while we have kids and family ...would we :whistling:


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Is it? She has kids. What the FCUK was she thinking ever even considering starting heroin?


The heroin addiction probably dates back to when she was a teenager going off the rails & taking all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> ... are you seriously compering heroin to test :huh:


The rest of the world does, that's half the reason steroid users have such a bad rep.

We're still users injecting drugs into our bodies for our own reasons.

The lack of understanding of drug addiction on a forum primarily used by drug users amazes me sometimes.

How many steroid users don't want to come off because they "feel better" when their on? The same people then can't show a little compassion when someone pays the ultimate price for their own addiction to something a 100 times more addictive than test.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I think we all over think death way too much.

It's truly the only certainty in life, when or why it will come, who knows.

Who are we to judge how anyone chooses to live or die....


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

SELFISH


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Heroin is such as cruel drug.

You gotta think of it as a mental illness, not a lifestyle choice, even if it started out as one (Which is becoming more and more accepted)

I'm finding it extremely tough just to quit smoking...yet alone Heroin.

It is in no way the same as injecting Test!

Heroin is a mental and physical addiction, some peoples bodies react violently without heroin... horrible stuff.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

BetterThanYou said:


> ... are you seriously compering heroin to test :huh:


No. It was a very simple analogy bro not intended to be taken literally..... :cowboy:

Oh and I did a bit of a half decent karaoke once but never made it to the dizzy heights of being a compere :tongue:


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

Just as a reality check here - I very much doubt this woman's thought process functioned to look as far ahead as having children and becoming a mother when she began heroine. She most probably had been an addict for years, quit for the sake of her children (heroine toxicology would have shown up during pregnancy and certainly would have been highlighted in the media by now) and then relapsed.

Hindsight vision is 20:20 but it's total [email protected] all of those sitting there judging not knowing one but about the sequence of events that made up this woman's life and indeed those immediately before. You've jumped to your own conclusions and in doing so are insulting the woman's family and her children in the process. If you died and then someone brought up your aas Injections I'm sure those bit used to aas would have all kinds of junkie images flying through their heads about you! Until you've walked in the shoes there should be no judgement IMHO! You'd be mortified to think this image could be plastered everywhere for your kids to read or be told about when they grow up I'm sure yet it's ok for you to post about it in here because this woman was born into the spotlight. This isn't about blame. This isn't about right or wrong. This is about respecting the death of a woman who had children for the children's future sake. Must be nice for you to cast stones not knowing a) all the facts B) have to look those kids/family members in the eye as you say it and c) assuming if you were thrust into the same position you wouldn't bl00dy well do he same


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

She obviously didn't watch *Ben: Diary of a Heroin Addict*.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

to be honest, she was an avid follower of the Parenting Method of not allowing your child out of your sight, to be always close to your baby etc...now she was an addict...so, as horrible as it sounds, if you cant kick Herion (the worse drug there is), and eep your baby subject to that, your a grade A bastard...Addiciton may not discriminate etc, but at least a lot of addicts, give their kids up as they know they cant look after them and to stop them following there path...some people with too many demons etc, are better of dead


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mclovin147 said:


> Heroin is such as cruel drug.
> 
> *You gotta think of it as a mental illness, not a lifestyle choice*, even if it started out as one (Which is becoming more and more accepted)
> 
> ...


its a lifestyle choice to take, not a mental one or physical one (unless your born an addict)...it may develop into a physical and mental one, byut it was her choice and her choice alone to take it


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Sams said:


> Sad, very sad. especially for the children.
> 
> This is why I only stick to cocaine.


Valid point, I'd much rather a heart attack than an overdose.


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

barsnack said:


> its a lifestyle choice to take, not a mental one or physical one (unless your born an addict)...it may develop into a physical and mental one, byut it was her choice and her choice alone to take it


Disagree.

This girls mum was a heroin addict and well published one at that. She may not have been born with a chemical gene meaning she needed it to live but you can certainly be pre-disposed mentally to fall down that path. Once addicted it is then a mental condition as well as a physical one.

Agree it was her choice but she made that choice well before having children.

My issue is with people rubbishing someone publicly that they wouldn't do to the family that is now left picking up the pieces and without knowing the full facts.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

barsnack said:


> its a lifestyle choice to take, not a mental one or physical one (unless your born an addict)...it may develop into a physical and mental one, byut it was her choice and her choice alone to take it


It was her choice when she got started - but she was a teenage girl who's mum had died, who didn't have a particularly good relationship with her father, and whose social circle was all media & music industry types.

Addiction happens because your ability to make sensible choices gets overwhelmed by your response to a drug.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Couldn't care less


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I accept that addiction is completely classless, and anyone can be affected by it. However I believe there are major differences between the substances that you become addicted to.

I have a couple of friends who are recovering alcoholics for example. Alcohol is a socially accepted substance that we have probably all abused several times in our lives. However addiction is not the normal outcome from abuse, and from that point death through alcohol poisoning is again by no means certain. It is also insidious in that what starts off as social, and then perhaps a little one to calm the nerves can spiral and become an addiction without people realising it.

Heroin and other psychologically and physiologically addictive drugs are not the same. Addiction is an almost certainty. People know this when they start using it. Yes I know there are people that use it from time to time and remain un-addicted, however most of these are either snorting or smoking it. Injecting heroin users, which it appears Peaches was, are almost guaranteed to become addicted very quickly, some say within the first couple of weeks of use there can be physical withdrawal symptoms. There appears to be a glamour associated with heroin addiction within the media industry, which having worked in it for almost 10 years, I have seen first hand. I remember watching an interview with Dave Mustaine (guitarist and 'singer' with Megadeth) about how early on in the band's career, he had a guitarist called Gar Samuelson who was an addict and how he made it seem so cool, and that's why he started, knowing full well that addiction was going to happen.

So while any loss of life ahead of time is a sad one, however if it is from a choice with a known outcome, especially as a mother of 2 children who were fully dependent on her, then my sympathy lies only with the people she leaves behind.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Injecting heroin users, which it appears Peaches was, are almost guaranteed to become addicted very quickly,


At the risk of being a pedant, I think it's fair to say that users are usually addicted long before going on the needle. No one, or very few at least, start out shooting on the brown, rather they've been smoking it for some time before eventually giving in to the most cost effective and direct way.

Find it hard to think that she was shooting Heroin but then I suppose she must have been as I'm pretty sure overdose is unlikely any other way.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

HJC1972 said:


> At the risk of being a pedant, I think it's fair to say that users are usually addicted long before going on the needle. No one, or very few at least, start out shooting on the brown, rather they've been smoking it for some time before eventually giving in to the most cost effective and direct way.
> 
> Find it hard to think that she was shooting Heroin but then I suppose she must have been as I'm pretty sure overdose is unlikely any other way.


Fair point. I just know of people that were smoking, and probably not addicted, and wanted a bigger rush and moved over to the needle, and were very quickly hooked. also it became noticeable physically with a couple of months, dramatically in one case.

Agreed on the overdose, you would likely pass out way before reaching toxic levels if smoking...


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

--


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> I struggle to feel any flicker of sympathy when your read of these celebrities dying from class a drug use. It's disgusting, the ammount of fcuking opportunities in life that are open to them and they abuse drugs. Ridiculous.


At the same time, so has nearly everyone else and unlike most other celebrities, her mum died in the same way which probably messed her up a little. Either way, I think it has **** all to do with anyone, shouldn't even be in the news.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Some absolute ****e on here.....I couldn't give two ****s her ma was a smack head...its YOUR choice to take heroin, don't ****ig blame a tough start in Life....so anyone who commits murder, any crime, or becomes an alkie...should be accept their tough upbringing etc..****ing ****e....if anything, she seen what it done to her mom, and with the family she had, should have been better equipped and informed not to take heroin, silly ****


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Tasty said:


> At the same time, so has nearly everyone else and unlike most other celebrities, her mum died in the same way which probably messed her up a little. Either way, I think it has **** all to do with anyone, shouldn't even be in the news.


In a way, I think it can be a good thing for this to be in the news though...to show impressionable people that it is not glamorous and more than likely ends in tragedy. Whether that would deter anyone from that path or not though is another matter.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

and there is always a great long long big SOB story about how the person got addicted in the first place - sob sob sob sob sob sob


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Major Eyeswater said:


> It was her choice when she got started - but she was a teenage girl who's mum had died, who didn't have a particularly good relationship with her father, and whose social circle was all media & music industry types.
> 
> Addiction happens because your ability to make sensible choices gets overwhelmed by your response to a drug.


Addiction happens because you get involved with a substance, I don't care about the reasons behind it...I know plenty people who grew up seeing their parents murdered during the troubles, or other family members blown to bits...they didn't grow up to hate the other side or to join any armies, just got on with their life...your decision...she was a horrible mom, and the kids are better off..should take the kids off the dad as he would have known to...bunch of ****ing ****s


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

barsnack said:


> Some absolute ****e on here.....I couldn't give two ****s her ma was a smack head...its YOUR choice to take heroin, don't ****ig blame a tough start in Life....so anyone who commits murder, any crime, or becomes an alkie...should be accept their tough upbringing etc..****ing ****e....if anything, she seen what it done to her mom, and with the family she had, should have been better equipped and informed not to take heroin, silly ****


I see 100% where you're coming from, my Dad is an alky and I hate the **** for it - but at the same time not everyone is the same. Maybe you'd be strong enough to say no, she wasn't. Once again this isn't even news it's no-one's business at all.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Kill Kcal said:


> Valid point, I'd much rather a heart attack than an overdose.


Valid point but I take diazepan after to slow the heart down.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Hera said:


> In a way, I think it can be a good thing for this to be in the news though...to show impressionable people that it is not glamorous and more than likely ends in tragedy. Whether that would deter anyone from that path or not though is another matter.


I think heroin is one of the few that no one enters into lightly, but you could be right. I just think the papers jump on this and everyone will talk about it for a few days and give their opinion either way but ultimately, this is for her family to deal with and nothing to do with us.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Sams said:


> Valid point but I take diazepan after to slow the heart down.


You have covered all bases! Winner!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tasty said:


> I see 100% where you're coming from, my Dad is an alky and I hate the **** for it - but at the same time not everyone is the same. Maybe you'd be strong enough to say no, she wasn't. Once again this isn't even news it's no-one's business at all.


it is if its on Sky news to be fair...that's the thing, she was one of them girls who would turn up to the opening of an envelope, so if her deaths becomes open, then they should expect people to comment on it....think this was like her 3rd / 4th overdose, so its fair game


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

barsnack said:


> it is if its on Sky news to be fair...that's the thing, she was one of them girls who would turn up to the opening of an envelope, so if her deaths becomes open, then they should expect people to comment on it....think this was like her 3rd / 4th overdose, so its fair game


What I'm saying is it shouldn't be on sky news. They shouldn't be making money out of this girl being dead, whatever the reason. It's not news, it makes no difference to our lives except upset some people and wind up others.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Hopefully it will have a positive effect being in the news by reducing heroin sales, even if only temporarily


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tasty said:


> What I'm saying is it shouldn't be on sky news. They shouldn't be making money out of this girl being dead, whatever the reason. It's not news, it makes no difference to our lives except upset some people and wind up others.


you could say that about majority of things...is anything really news...99% of what's reported probably shouldn't be....just the way of the world


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Money doesn't buy happiness. Someone's wealth has nothing to do with being addicted to something.

No one decides to be an addict. I compare it to a disease that takes control of you......Rich and famous people aren't immune to diseases.

I do think she was stupid, not for taking heroin, but for not realising she had a problem and getting it sorted..

One thing money can buy is a top rehab clinic!


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't see how can not say no to heroin. Growing up by the age of about 9 when you see all the filthy cnuts walking about like the undead we'd all point and stare, we knew they were junkies and knew it wasn't a drug to mess around with, that's why out of all the drugs I've tried which is pretty much all of them, I never once tried heroin . What would be the point in even dabbling with that ****e

I'm o stranger to addiction either, binge drank for the past 20 years


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Tasty said:


> I think heroin is one of the few that no one enters into lightly, but you could be right. I just think the papers jump on this and everyone will talk about it for a few days and give their opinion either way but ultimately, this is for her family to deal with and nothing to do with us.


I think it's something that people enter into gradually without really seeing what's happening to them. But you never know...the odd young person may choose to say 'no' when exposed to drugs having heard about Peaches. Horror stories certainly had an impact on me when I was growing up.

Everyone giving their opinion is an interesting one...reading through this I've realised that almost everyone thinks their opinion is right and I'm pretty sure most people will stick to their views, regardless of what others think



ableton said:


> Money doesn't buy happiness. Someone's wealth has nothing to do with being addicted to something.
> 
> No one decides to be an addict. I compare it to a disease that takes control of you......Rich and famous people aren't immune to diseases.
> 
> ...


Doesn't always work though if the person isn't ready to truly recover. But it would be nice for those less fortunate to access rehab a little more easily!

I could be wrong but from what I remember she had sought help before and 'recovered'. But relapse is part of recovery...and I guess she relapsed.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

I know fook all about heroin , am I wrong is this not injected if so how can you possibly enter into it lightly

Wake up one morning stick a strap on your arm

Next day buy a needle

Next day oh I think I'll buy a syringe ..might come in handy. and so on

Genuinely don't understand the gradual thing, I could understand if somebody said sudden but not gradual or lightly


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

johnnya said:


> I know fook all about heroin , am I wrong is this not injected if so how can you possibly enter into it lightly
> 
> Wake up one morning stick a strap on your arm
> 
> ...


And another thing sees old enough to remember samo saying no


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Its usually smoked to start off with


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

story bores me already, far more important things going off in the World to feel anything for the death of a smackhead/drug addict.

its all on FB with people saying "oh what about her children blah blah blah, you cant judge people blah blah blah"! End of the day she decided to party all the time and take drugs, now shes dead. Chin up.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

johnnya said:


> I know fook all about heroin , am I wrong is this not injected if so how can you possibly enter into it lightly
> 
> Wake up one morning stick a strap on your arm
> 
> ...


The most common scenario I'm aware of is usually starting on other stuff e.g. weed and then experiment with other things e.g. coke, gradually escalating to smoking heroin...which can then lead to injecting.

Some people stop with weed, some with coke etc but some go on and on to injecting heroin...drugs affect different people differently.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

having a parent overdose on heroin will push you one of two ways in later life and peaches followed in her mums footsteps .

being a parent should mean an end to using heroin but not in this instance .

i have smoked heroin and i liked it a lot and being the kind of guy i am i could easily get addicted to it fast which is why i only take steroids nowadays .

would be nice if life was black and white and you could just say no to a line or a smoke or no to a doughnut when craving carbs but its not that simple ...


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

barsnack said:


> its a lifestyle choice to take, not a mental one or physical one (unless your born an addict)...it may develop into a physical and mental one, byut it was her choice and her choice alone to take it


That's exactly what I said just after the part you highlighted....It may have started as drunken mistake or whatever. But once it's done it's done, very few people manage to T-total completely and all at once.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep, not really my ball game the only coke I've done is a diet one with my cheat on a Saturday night.

Just don't understand I'm 43 and had a brilliant life without being worth millions why do rich people feel the need to get into this crap to a point I could understand it more from someone whos skint as they maybe want to escape for a while

Sorry meant paste your post @Hera


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I quite like this article on who and why some people use heroin: http://cavemancircus.com/2014/02/04/heroin-addiction/

It's quite well written IMO. I can completely see how I would become addicted...easily. I'm so grateful for being educated from an early age that I would just like it too much to be able to stop.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

johnnya said:


> Yep, not really my ball game the only coke I've done is a diet one with my cheat on a Saturday night.
> 
> Just don't understand I'm 43 and had a brilliant life without being worth millions why do rich people feel the need to get into this crap to a point I could understand it more from someone whos skint as they maybe want to escape for a while
> 
> Sorry meant paste your post @Hera


I haven't personally experienced what heroin's like but I've seen it destroy the lives of genuinely beautiful and gentle people and I could never think badly of them for the horrible impact that drugs had on them...it completely robbed them of their lives. I just feel sad that they ventured down that route at a naive and reckless phase in their lives.

I don't think wealth comes into it with addiction with the exception of it enabling them to continue to use large quantities and pop into rehab if needs be. But at the end of the day, whether you're rich or poor you're still a human being with all the flaws and susceptibilities that come with that.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

tragic


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Hera said:


> I quite like this article on who and why some people use heroin: http://cavemancircus.com/2014/02/04/heroin-addiction/
> 
> It's quite well written IMO. I can completely see how I would become addicted...easily. I'm so grateful for being educated from an early age that I would just like it too much to be able to stop.


That is quite a likable little read, nicely gets across his answer the question people keep asking of how can someone let them get into such a situation..


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> I can't imagine many people could be in that drunken state to think it's a marvellous idea to shoot a bit of brewed up heroin into their vein... If they were that drunk they wouldn't have been able to prep their jab


You'd think so...

But then again, young teenagers get drunk, have kids and rely on the rest of us to pay for the babies up-bringing daily.

Crazy world we live in.

Edit: Point being, people do stupid things when their drunk.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> I can't imagine many people could be in that drunken state to think it's a marvellous idea to shoot a bit of brewed up heroin into their vein... If they were that drunk they wouldn't have been able to prep their jab


Very rarely will someone's first taste of heroin by injection, most, if not all start by smoking it.

When its smoked it doesn't seem such a big deal.. situations arise, peer pressure is felt, people try, it's a likable, subtle high and they come back for more..

But then as they get used to it and start to become dependent and need more to feel the effects they "progress" to IV..


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Height of my addiction no one it no thing could stop me from using.

Selfish and self centred to the core... Which as ive discovered are two common traits of addicts.

I see people from all walks of life who suffer from the illness .

I also see on a weekly basis some amazing changes in people.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> But if they just smoked it as a drunken mistake, they aren't likely to get hooked.


But by most peoples thought processes something is only a mistake when it goes wrong, people don't tend to OD when they first try smoking heroin,

so it doesn't really become a mistake to them until it'd too late and they are in a mess.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Brook877 said:


> *But by most peoples thought processes something is only a mistake when it goes wrong*, people don't tend to OD when they first try smoking heroin,
> 
> so it doesn't really become a mistake to them until it'd too late and they are in a mess.


I think this is a very key point, very eloquently made.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

A father lost a daughter, a child lost its mother, that would destroy me.

Whatever you think about the death, how would it effect you if as a father, a mother or child had to go through that?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> But by most peoples thought processes something is only a mistake when it goes wrong, people don't tend to OD when they first try smoking heroin,
> 
> so it doesn't really become a mistake to them until it'd toolate and they are in a mess.


Have to dissagree I think it's minority of people who think this way, its part of most peoples self preservation process not to wrong things when im out doing mx I know if the jumps to big and back off I dont just go ahead crash and put it down to making a mistake


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Carlsandman said:


> Let's hope the kids don't follow suit.


Well if it's true - about the cause of her death, she followed her mother. Kinda hard not to think that must have had some bearing.


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> I agree however when you have a 12 month old baby who is completely dependant on you, and you go and take heroin, unforgivable so good riddance. Feel for the poor kids but not her.


Couldn't agree more.

Whilst she was led there off her face dying her baby was sat/led there with her and her gear.

That's unforgivable.


----------



## chrisjp4 (Apr 1, 2014)

She would of had her reason's, she must of been injecting too as you can't OD by smoking it so she must of been quite far into a habbit to be injecting.

Such a shame & a waste! No reason to bash her she was probably just a little mixed up & turned to drugs with her money, some of the best of us have been there & done it!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

johnnya said:


> Have to dissagree I think it's minority of people who think this way, its part of most peoples self preservation process not to wrong things when im out doing mx I know if the jumps to big and back off I dont just go ahead crash and put it down to making a mistake


Firstly everyone's self-preservation is set differently, your using motocross as an example, your happy doing it but try to be careful..

But a lot of people wouldn't do it, or even get on the bike in the first in the first place, solely because of the perceived danger,

Much like some people are happy taking recreational drugs but try to careful maybe?

Secondly for every hundred times you have backed off there must be one where you thought "**** it" and went for it and then ended up dumping the bike? You didn't realize that was a mistake until it all went slow motion and you were in the process of a less than dignified crash did you..?

My point is to you the risk of MX is worth it to you because of the thrill you get, the risk of taking, or at least starting to become involved in recreational drugs is worth it to them for the very same reason.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> Firstly everyone's self-preservation is set differently, your using motocross as an example, your happy doing it but try to be careful..
> 
> But a lot of people wouldn't do it, or even get on the bike in the first in the first place, solely because of the perceived danger,
> 
> ...


I see what your saying but taking heroin or whatever you do with it is intentionally self harming where mx is a healthy sport with controlled risks if im scared I say no a heroin addict cant do that without help.


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

johnnya said:


> Have to dissagree I think it's minority of people who think this way, its part of most peoples self preservation process not to wrong things when im out doing mx I know if the jumps to big and back off I dont just go ahead crash and put it down to making a mistake


That's simply not the case with drugs mate. Self preservation doesn't come in to play in the depths of a drug addiction. As Paisleylad says, addicts lose focus and make poor decisions.

It's like alcohol - why do most of the UK keep coming back to alcohol when they had perfectly happy, fulfilling lives without it? It's the curiously of trying it for the first time that gives way to a continuous urge to drink every week for their lifetime, despite the hangover. The same can be said for anything that you do routinely and you enjoy. The reward centre in the brain is what causes a craving to repeat the things you like doing. If you've never experienced drugs you don't know what you're missing and I mean that in a good way. I wish I never got involved.

Peaches was hooked on heroin for a long time and from a young age. It's an addiction she couldn't break free from and I have all the sympathy in the world for her. All that money and free time on her hands makes it that much more difficult for a former addict to keep clean.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> My reply was in relation to a post where someone said they could have gotten hooked as a result of a drunken mistake.
> 
> The fact it was classified a drunken mistake would mean that the person wouldn't consider engaging in that activity sober. If you saw a pattern of behaviour where you kept sinking heroin when you were drunk, you stop drinking...
> 
> In this day and age people are educated enough not to fook with heroin, given the high probability of addiction. If they decide to take that chance, be it on their heads.... Just my opinion


And it's a perfectly valid opinion,

What I wanted to high light is the fact the typical image of junkies and their habits is a world away from most peoples first heroin expereince.

No one walks straight into that world.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Love2DL said:


> That's simply not the case with drugs mate. Self preservation doesn't come in to play in the depths of a drug addiction. As Paisleylad says, addicts lose focus and make poor decisions.
> 
> It's like alcohol - why do most of the UK keep coming back to alcohol when they had perfectly happy, fulfilling lives without it? It's the curiously of trying it for the first time that gives way to a continuous urge to drink every week for their lifetime, despite the hangover. The same can be said for anything that you do routinely and you enjoy. The reward centre in the brain is what causes a craving to repeat the things you like doing. If you've never experienced drugs you don't know what you're missing and I mean that in a good way. I wish I never got involved.
> 
> Peaches was hooked on heroin for a long time and from a young age. It's an addiction she couldn't break free from and I have all the sympathy in the world for her. All that money and free time on her hands makes it that much more difficult for a former addict to keep clean.


Sorry to hear you got stung bud, just something I never needed


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I used to think addicts where selfish until I became less narrow minded. When I met my partner her dad was given a year to live if he didn't stop with the 60 **** a day and a bottle of scotch.

He had loads of money a wife and two daughters, to me I thought he was selfish but now older and wiser and have walked in his shoes its not as simple as that. He died 6 months later. Rather than suggesting someone is selfish for being an addict consider how strong their addiction must be to not be able to stop when they have so many good things going on around them. Some people reach all time lows and at that point make a bad decision, in her case Heroin


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

johnnya said:


> I see what your saying but taking heroin or whatever you do with it is intentionally self harming where mx is a healthy sport with controlled risks if im scared I say no a heroin addict cant do that without help.


Many people think they can try it without becoming addicted. Other times they're naive enough to believe that drugs will help them sleep or give them energy to be more productive. Dealers target people with money, especially when they're at a low point and aren't thinking straight. I can see how in an alcohol/coke induced haze, one would be willing to try heroin.

Young people with money like to party and with that comes a thriving drug scene.

All drugs are harmful including alcohol, it's one of the main ones.


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

johnnya said:


> I'll be sure to teach my kids proper info about them and ensure they won't go near em.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Poor Peaches. One minute she's bragging about how awesome Ordo Templi Orientis is and the next........:no:


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Love2DL said:


> Not with heroin, but all the others just wasted many years. I wasn't badly addicted, just got caught up unnecessarily. Much respect to you for managing to keep away when drug taking is becoming more and more rife in the UK. I'll be sure to teach my kids proper info about them and ensure they won't go near em.


Take care of yourself.. see you on the next desth thread...lol


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

On a lighter note... With regards to her funeral ,was she caramelised or tinned.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

why don't people just stick to Ket or MD...then we wouldn't have this problem


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I am actually thinking of trying heroin, not injecting it just to smoke to see what all the fuss is about. Only problem is I wouldn't know where to get it from


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sams said:


> Valid point but I take diazepan after to slow the heart down.


What!?! really well thats ok speed the heart up and slow it bk down rapidly!! probably the worse thing you can do!! u my friend are one of the thickest people i have come across!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Sams said:


> I am actually thinking of trying heroin, not injecting it just to smoke to see what all the fuss is about. Only problem is I wouldn't know where to get it from


please tell me that was a joke Sams?


----------



## chrisjp4 (Apr 1, 2014)

Saying you want to try heroin on a public forum is stupid, especially on the subject were on!!

Let's face it....a lot of us on here inject things to enhance ourselves or take supplements, what's to say there isn't anything dodgy in that vial?? If one of us died from it I think the board would be more sympathetic. The fact she's a young mother hooked on heroin doesn't mean we should slag her off for it! Her mother also did exactly the same, in my experience that'd either make her worse or determined not to do it, obviously sent her the other way & with all the free time & cash she had it isnt surprising.

I really feel for her & its a shame. I hope they find who sold it her!! IMO that's what the problem is, people who sell heroin just thrive on other peoples weaknesses not to take the drug, & let's not forget it only takes TWO consecutive days to get hooked! It could happen to anyone IMO.

I say give her a break, she's just left her family at such a young age! You wouldn't bash her if she was one of your own!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> What!?! really well thats ok speed the heart up and slow it bk down rapidly!! probably the worse thing you can do!! u my friend are one of the thickest people i have come across!


So why when you go hospital after an OD do they give you diazepam ????


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

She died of selfish stupidity not drugs..We all have the availability to kill ourselves with substances ,but most of us are not complete idiots and have a sense of responsibility to our children..

While most of us struggled to have what we have,she was given everything she could ever need (including help for any addiction at the very best level).I have only sympathy for her poor kids.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Given the topic of this thread I thought it might be of value to some to be aware of our private 'addiction' forum. Details and access requirements are shown here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/115434-private-forums.html


----------



## clh (Apr 24, 2014)

I used to be a raver so was at many events where speed, coke, e , ket were all easily available . The only ones that i nearly tried were e and speed , the reason i didn't is because i knew if i enjoyed it id be bang on it the whole time with inevitable consequences . Turns out ut was a good decision as i later found out i have a heart arythmia , wouldn't have done that any favours !!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

chrisjp4 said:


> Saying you want to try heroin on a public forum is stupid, especially on the subject were on!!
> 
> Let's face it....a lot of us on here inject things to enhance ourselves or take supplements, what's to say there isn't anything dodgy in that vial?? If one of us died from it I think the board would be more sympathetic. The fact she's a young mother hooked on heroin doesn't mean we should slag her off for it! Her mother also did exactly the same, in my experience that'd either make her worse or determined not to do it, obviously sent her the other way & with all the free time & cash she had it isnt surprising.
> 
> ...


Only two days to get hooked. Christ...everyone is doing so well then to not even try it for one day.

People choose to take these things. Yes the dealers are scum, but she took the decisions to buy and use.

I also understand being compassionate for the weak. But with the whole children thing, it's just not a case of someone being low and looking for a way out. Her kids were right there. That is monstrous in my eyes.


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

I've no sympathy for her, only her family. So selfish.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sams said:


> So why when you go hospital after an OD do they give you diazepam ????


If they do which is news to.me they will do it in a controled manor while your most likely having your vitals monitored by profesional people not by some muppet that then goes on to say in his next post I WANT TO TRY HEROIN!!!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

always funny reading the comments in threads like this. those horrible irresponsible bastards taking the unacceptable drugs and not the ones deemed good to go on training forums


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

chrisjp4 said:


> Saying you want to try heroin on a public forum is stupid, especially on the subject were on!!
> 
> Let's face it....a lot of us on here inject things to enhance ourselves or take supplements, what's to say there isn't anything dodgy in that vial?? If one of us died from it I think the board would be more sympathetic. The fact she's a young mother hooked on heroin doesn't mean we should slag her off for it! Her mother also did exactly the same, in my experience that'd either make her worse or determined not to do it, obviously sent her the other way & with all the free time & cash she had it isnt surprising.
> 
> ...


she died, she hasn't moved to Portsmouth


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

I know of two folk who have died using uppers then downers the next day..

Its a big no no.. The heart should come down of its own accord and the sudden jump from fast beating to slow can kill.


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sams said:


> I am actually thinking of trying heroin, not injecting it just to smoke to see what all the fuss is about. *Only problem is I wouldn't know where to get it from*


You can't ask for sources here mate


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

She was lost without her mother , she experimented with drugs in some kind of attempt to feel / understand her ,

Weird thought path but kinda understandable to some degree, add living in a world where no one says no to you ,

Partying in New York and LA money no object you must feel invincible .

It's sad for anyone to die of an overdose , the parents must feel like failures , Bob Geldof must be going through hell

Right now .


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> She was lost without her mother , she experimented with drugs in some kind of attempt to feel / understand her ,
> 
> Weird thought path but kinda understandable to some degree, add living in a world where no one says no to you ,
> 
> ...


You've got to think what happened to her mother has had some bearing.

And there are often factors passed down (not meaning to necessarily imply by genetics, though) - don't the stats show that there's significance to the incidence of people who were abused, growing up to be abusers?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Did smack actually kill her though?

Just cos it showed up in a toxicology report doesn't mean it was the cause of death, unless I've missed something I thought it had just shown up in the report.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Did smack actually kill her though?
> 
> Just cos it showed up in a toxicology report doesn't mean it was the cause of death, unless I've missed something I thought it had just shown up in the report.


I think the news is just reporting that it was present in her system and that it may have played a factor. I suppose that regardless of the cause, people now know she was using heroin and so will judge her.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Hera said:


> I think the news is just reporting that it was present in her system and that it may have played a factor. I suppose that regardless of the cause, people now know she was using heroin and so will judge her.


Kids will probably end up getting taken away from the dad, if she was using you can pretty much guarantee that he was too. Having been in a relationship with one heroin addict I can't see how anyone could manage to see the one they love in its grasp, let alone have their kids exposed to it unless they were using themselves.


----------



## chrisjp4 (Apr 1, 2014)

barsnack said:


> she died, she hasn't moved to Portsmouth


Ye exactly if you had a brain cell you'd leave the girl alone!! Your comment was pathetic, oh & btw you look fat


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

chrisjp4 said:


> Ye exactly if you had a brain cell you'd leave the girl alone!! Your comment was pathetic, oh & btw you look fat


Hi Bob


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

Some of these comments are in poor taste, there are some awful things being canned up here. Acting like right lemons, barking up the wrong tree. Sorry, I just wanted my slice of the action. You're all opening up a right old tin of...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Did smack actually kill her though?
> 
> Just cos it showed up in a toxicology report doesn't mean it was the cause of death, unless I've missed something I thought it had just shown up in the report.


She was on weekly doses of methadone, maybe that with a bit of heroin accidentally did it ?

I think they said it led to it combined with her heart issue .


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jaff0 said:


> You've got to think what happened to her mother has had some bearing.
> 
> And there are often factors passed down (not meaning to necessarily imply by genetics, though) - don't the stats show that there's significance to the incidence of people who were abused, growing up to be abusers?


I'm not sure about that data , I haven't but it's tough to form a successful relationship , this. I do know .


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

STOP EATING FRUIT GUYS


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Did smack actually kill her though?
> 
> Just cos it showed up in a toxicology report doesn't mean it was the cause of death, unless I've missed something I thought it had just shown up in the report.


I started reading this thread wondering how long it would take someone to spot this!

My feeling is if there was sufficient heroin in her system to prove an overdose, it would have been given as the cause of death. Being that heroin can show in saliva and urine for 2 or 3 days, it may be that she took it in the days preceding her death, rather than when in the sole charge of her child, that night.

I do think it's sad that she died, purely because she was young and had a family.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Tragic death, and who can say they know what kind of emotional and psychological pain she was living with as a result of her mothers death. Money can't do a thing for that.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

I feel sorry for the kids

was reading that her in laws would look after the kids every weekend so she could 'have a break' and party,

they must have known about her heroin addiction would have been hard on them to looks like they were doing their best for the kids


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> Bet t'old bob aint happy
> 
> http://news.sky.com/story/1252837/peaches-geldof-died-of-a-heroin-overdose
> 
> *Seems a bit sinister, someones obviously removed any evidence of heroin use*


probably her husband who found her. i doubt he wants his kids growing up reading old media reports that their mother was found dead surrounded by used needles and drug paraphernalia.


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

Steroid users are as bad as Heroin users in the eyes of Joe Public.

I know people who have died from drug use and left kids behind, believe it or not they don't actually mean to do it. Mental illness is far worse than physical.

Just because from the outside Peaches looked like she led a wonderful life it doesn't mean she was safe from the demons of the mind and addiction.

It's just another sad tale to add to the many.

You hope her kids wont be too badly affected by this by we all know deep down they will be, especially as they get older. Cruel world.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Someone should write a book in her memory. Call it ''Rehab, and other first world problems''


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> Someone should write a book in her memory. Call it ''Rehab, and other first world problems''


pretty sure drug addiction is not strictly a 1st world problem.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

chrisjp4 said:


> Ye exactly if you had a brain cell you'd leave the girl alone!! Your comment was pathetic, oh & *btw you look fat*


very mature:thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> very mature:thumbup1:


you stay out of this fatty


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> you stay out of this fatty


im pretty sure, that isn't even you in your avi


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> im pretty sure, that isn't even you in your avi


stop being childish


----------



## chrisjp4 (Apr 1, 2014)

barsnack said:


> very mature:thumbup1:


Your slating the girl when you don't know her situation, so i did the same. Not nice is it? What if you died from injecting dodgy gear & your family was devastated & everyone was like "oh well just another sted head junkie gone".

My point is don't judge until you know the fact's!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

chrisjp4 said:


> Your slating the girl when you don't know her situation, so i did the same. Not nice is it? What if you died from injecting dodgy gear & your family was devastated & everyone was like "oh well just another sted head junkie gone".
> 
> My point is don't judge until you know the fact's!!


you sound full of guilt, did you supply the heroin?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

chrisjp4 said:


> Your slating the girl when you don't know her situation, so i did the same. Not nice is it? What if you died from injecting dodgy gear & your family was devastated & everyone was like "oh well just another sted head junkie gone".
> 
> My point is don't judge until you know the fact's!!


Iv never heard of any dying from injecting dodgy gear ?

But if this was the case then at least we could name and shame the lab on here and no one else would die.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Sams said:


> Iv never heard of any dying from injecting dodgy gear ?
> 
> But if this was the case then at least we could name and shame the lab on here and no one else would die.


as precaution, I stick my own label over the gear called 'chrisjp4 labs'


----------



## Danny0907 (May 1, 2014)

Always the same when these celebs get too much money and don't know what to do with it! No sympathy for her at all. Clearly a terrible mother to do that whilst looking after her baby! Definitely feel sorry for her kids though


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Come on now Christopher...admit that you didn't really no how to spell.


Lol....made me laugh ...know,

Misfire in number 1 captain


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I have nothing against Peaches Geldorf, a lady who had everything, money, fame and family. She never wanted for anything in her life. I despair of a society that puts the death of a spoilt young woman above the deaths of OAPs in the Uk who die of cold, of people anywhere in the world dying of hunger, or Syrian children dying in a conflict they do not want or understand, of British soldiers fighting in conflicts far from home.

I just think that she could have used her fame to change the world for the better. A selfish little girl, who should have used her fame better, could have reassaured Brit OAPs, visited Syriann refugee camps in Jordan, Lebanon and Israel. Do not mourn Peaches Geldorf. Mourn the people who would have loved her chance in life but never got it.


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Such beauty


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

johnnya said:


> Lol....made me laugh ...know,
> 
> Misfire in number 1 captain


You're a bunch of cvnts!!! :lol:

I spelt it wrong to wind him up.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

One less entitled, spoiled little w4nker


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Don't know the story, but as soon as me mate mentioned it to me? I replied ''Bet ya she O.D on smack'' and what a you know?


----------

